# From London to New York



## tomtara (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, 

Myself and my Fiancée are looking to move from London to New York but are looking for a bit of advice/help before we start the process.

1) When looking for somewhere to live where is the best place to look? Also the prices that they put up for rent, is that weekly or monthly?

2) Where is the best place to live? We will be working pretty close to Grand Central.

3) How much of a salary should we be looking for? Not just to survive but to at least enjoy what New York has to offer?

4) If we get married in New York, will that guarantee us with a visa?

I'm sure there are more questions to come but these are the ones that seem to be the most important at the moment.

Hope someone can help.

Thanks

Tom & Tara


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are both of you UK citizens? Or is your fiancée perhaps American? (At the moment, only if she is a US Citizen will your getting married make any real difference to the visa situation.)

Do you both have jobs already lined up? If so, your employer should be handling the visa process. If not, you may not be eligible for a visa that allows either of you to work.

Living in NYC is expensive. But if you'll be working near Grand Central station, check out the suburbs served by the train lines that come into the station. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you both Brits 
have you had job offer

what degrees do you have


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Unless one or both of you are US citizens and so have some options for visas to enable you to move to New York, if you are relying on a work visa to move then you need to obtain the visa before you move.

The prospective employer needs to sponsor you - you don't get the visa yourself.


----------



## jessharmer (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello, My boyfriend has been offered a job in NYC I want to go with on the 90day visa how long will this take to get? Can I renew it if I return to the UK for a few days? 
We have been together 8 years so will eventually get married... Can we get married there or do we have to get married in the uk?
Any other advise would be great


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jessharmer said:


> Hello, My boyfriend has been offered a job in NYC I want to go with on the 90day visa how long will this take to get? Can I renew it if I return to the UK for a few days?
> We have been together 8 years so will eventually get married... Can we get married there or do we have to get married in the uk?
> Any other advise would be great


Presuming you are a UK citizen, the 90 day visa is not a visa - it's the Visa Waiver Program. You just require to get your ESTA in order to travel. It's done electroncially and it's immediately given if approved.

No, you cannot return within a few days of leaving the US. It is recommended that its 90 in the US and at least 90 days out of the US before returning; otherwise immigration may think you are attempting to live in the US.

You can _probably _marry in the US depending on your State's requirements (and there's always Vegas) but that is not of much use to you since YOU won't be allowed to stay, due to the fact that you will not have a visa allowing you to remain. You will need to return to the UK and apply for a dependent spouse visa, based on your husband's work visa.

Why not just get married in the UK and prior to him going you get included in his work visa application?


----------



## jessharmer (Mar 20, 2014)

He is going soon and there isn't enough time to get married. Could we get married within the 90days of being in the USA or is it to late then as he will already have his visa?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I think Crawford answered the question well, but I'll try again. Yes, you can get married in the U.S. as a tourist. You must then leave the United States within your 90 day Visa Waiver Program terms. Marriage is not a visa, and your visa status does not change when you get married. You and your spouse then have to apply for the correct visa, and that's done while you remain outside the U.S., starting with USCIS Form I-130 (usually).


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

jessharmer said:


> He is going soon and there isn't enough time to get married. Could we get married within the 90days of being in the USA or is it to late then as he will already have his visa?


According to the link below it would appear you can get married in New York city even if you are not a US citizen or resident provided that you have all the correct documentation:

https://411newyork.org/guide/2007/05/01/non-us-citizen-marriages-in-new-york/

Having said that YOU will not be able to remain in the country. 

You will need to return to the UK. Dependent on what work visa your boyfriend has to enter the US, will depend on what type of visa you can apply for as a dependent of your boyfriend.

*What work visa is he getting? * You should be aware that some work visas do NOT allow the spouse to work in the US.


----------



## jessharmer (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok if we get married within the 90 days and I come back to the UK to apply for the correct visa to stay there with him how long will this take?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Something on the order of 6 to 12 months.


----------



## jasonpeters (Dec 19, 2013)

NYC is a beautiful place. Many great neighborhoods to stay, so you can choose according to your priorities. The only thing i'd like to add is do watch a Knicks game at "The" Madison Square Garden. Peace!


----------

